# Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time! -- new demo by Christian!



## Synesthesia (Nov 15, 2013)

*Spitfire releases ENIGMA!*



*RELEASE PRICE £75 *(RRP £99) FOR A SHORT TIME ONLY!








**new demo by Christian Henson - SILVER**

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Enigma/Silver.mp3[/mp3]


Spitfire are delighted to announce the release of *ENIGMA* - a collection of inspirational DNA for your tracks created exclusively for SPITFIRE by *LEO ABRAHAMS*.


Leo Abrahams is a trailblazing musician, composer, and producer who has recorded and toured with such successful artists as; Imogen Heap, Ed Harcourt, Roxy Music, Grace Jones, and Pulp. He has composed such incredible soundtracks as that of The Lovely Bones (with Eno) and Hunger (with David Holmes); and he is also credited as the guitarist in such fantastic film scores as that of Oceans 12, Twilight and Green Zone. Leo’s talent has extended across multiple genres of music, and it is his devotion along with his raw talent that has brought him the success he has today.

We’re delighted to announce today’s release of “*ENIGMA*” a collection of awe inspiring sounds and tools created exclusively by Leo in conjunction with Spitfire Audio. As composers ourselves we have been itching to get our hands on what we know will become *essential DNA* for future compositions and productions.
Created largely on a rusty Trussart guitar plugged into Leo’s infamous pedal array, with *over 300 presets* including weird and wonderful sounding guitars, synths, pads, atmos, phrases and *over 200 loops*. This library is 5GB (compressed from 10GB) of pure inspiration.

THIS IS AVAILABLE FOR A SHORT TIME FOR *£75* (RRP £99) subject to VAT in the EU.

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/leo-abrahams-enigma-released.html (HERE:)

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER IS REQUIRED


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2013)

They sleep only short at the end of a month... .


----------



## Consona (Nov 15, 2013)

Tone Deaf @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Hmmm, that can't really be Paul in the video. He didn't say 'without further ado...'.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

We've had him cloned and it's still a beta model, "without further ado" has been promised in v1.1


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> We've had him cloned and it's still a beta model, "without further ado" has been promised in v1.1



LOL


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 15, 2013)

lol. nice!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 15, 2013)

1440p??? First time I've seen that on YouTube. The video looks excellent! .....oh yeah, Enigma sounds excellent also.


----------



## Madrigal (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Being a guitarist, I can create most of these sounds myself but I'm still tempted by this library. It makes the sound palette so easily accessible. Awesome stuff for a fair price, congrats!


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 15, 2013)

You guys are killing my wallet. I may as well just put you on a direct debit.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*



Madrigal @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Being a guitarist, I can create most of these sounds myself but I'm still tempted by this library. It makes the sound palette so easily accessible. Awesome stuff for a fair price, congrats!



My thoughts exactly. My guitars may in fact weep if they catch wind of me buying this!


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Such a beautifully dark and inspiring library. The kind that makes me want to write an entire album with it. Instant purchase.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Nov 15, 2013)

Eating Kraft dinner and Ramen for the holidays is going to be fun lol
Sounds very useful and not something I have in the ole tool box Paul.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dang it, I was going to hold off on this because I enjoy eating, but then I saw a commercial on the Discovery channel with my music on it just this morning, and took it as a sign that I "need" this. Downloading now. I think Enigma will really compliment the REV library I purchased the other day. Eating is waaay overrated anyway....and I could definitely stand to loose 20 lbs. anyway.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Nov 15, 2013)

Ive heard Echo Collective are working on a eating library Sean. :mrgreen: 



quantum7 @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Dang it, I was going to hold off on this because I enjoy eating, but then I saw a commercial on the Discovery channel with my music on it just this morning, and took it as a sign that I "need" this. Downloading now. I think Enigma will really compliment the REV library I purchased the other day. Eating is waaay overrated anyway....and I could definitely stand to loose 20 lbs. anyway.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> We've had him cloned and it's still a beta model, "without further ado" has been promised in v1.1



I hope you got the early adopter pricing! 8)


----------



## ETMuz (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Does Enigma load into the libraries? I can only pull things up from the files tab. ICENI shows up but not this. 

Like the library so far btw.


----------



## Spitfire Audio rep. (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*



ETMuz @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Does Enigma load into the libraries? I can only pull things up from the files tab. ICENI shows up but not this.
> 
> Like the library so far btw.



No, Enigma is not a Kontakt Player library, so unlike Iceni, it can't be accessed through the libraries tab.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Enigma gets a nice name check from Karl Hyde of Underworld. Leo has some very cool fans!


[url=http://karlhyde.underworldli...rlhyde.underworldlive.com/2013 ... -november/
[/url]


----------



## playz123 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

How many of the patches in Enigma are time locked to the project tempo? For example, in the Elements, are the various chords at one tempo only or do they follow the tempo of the project?


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Nov 19, 2013)

I purchased Sunday and it has settled right in. Not being a guitarist not having a great guitar library the clean guitar samples are my favorite already.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Currently only the loops, but it's a good idea and I'll ask the team if we can slice the elements to tempo lock for a free update in the future.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*



british_bpm @ Tue Nov 19 said:


> Currently only the loops, but it's a good idea and I'll ask the team if we can slice the elements to tempo lock for a free update in the future.



Cheers, Christian, especially since your team has other important things to do as well.......such as HZ Percussion for example.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Frank - 

Different Teams! In fact we've been uploading HZ to the servers over the last few days, working on final beta testing and some demos to put up on Friday, then walkthrus Monday, ready for our Tuesday release.

I'm going to need a holiday!

:D

Paul


----------



## playz123 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release: Enigma! 25% discount for a limited time!*

Thank you, Paul. And here I was believing you and Christian did _everything_ at Spitfire.  Yes you will need a holiday especially after the HZ release...and you already deserve it.

Just purchased Enigma, due in part to your informative video, and am looking forward to working with it later today. Cheers..................frank


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Christian has written a demo using just Enigma: enjoy!

SILVER - by Christian Henson

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Enigma/Silver.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 21, 2013)

You should always add an URL to your demo postings, as those of us reading on iOs can't use Flash.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 21, 2013)

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Enigma/Silver.mp3


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Ned!


Also -- here is an example of how we use the Pylons...

Christian has "Pylon-ed" his Silver demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Enigma/SILVER%20PYLONED%20-%20ENIGMA%20AND%20PYLONS.mp3[/mp3]


http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... PYLONS.mp3


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 28, 2013)

I just have to say thank you for this. Fantastic library. Very inspirational. 
Maybe for future update slicing some of the patches would be nice, but no stress guys!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 28, 2013)

Just bought this! Truly lovely stuff! Top notch
job as usual, guys.


----------

